# Die Koi-Bande auf Video



## DaniJeep (19. Sep. 2010)

HAllo Zusammen,

hier mal ein Video unserer Dicken. Das war im Juli 2010 diesen Jahres. Aber trotz der niedrigeren Temperaturen sind sie immer noch genauso fit.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAoDlk8dxF0[/yt] 

LG Dani


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Schöne Koi hast du da schwimmen


----------



## Springmaus (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo,

wou Du hast ja richtige Monster   aber echt schön !!!


----------



## DaniJeep (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo!
Naja, sagen wir kleine Monster. Sooo groß sind unsere Dicken nicht. Die größte ist die Ochibadame "Mücke". Sie ist ca. 65 cm, wird aber wohl nicht mehr viel wachsen. Dann haben wir noch 4 Tosai um die 20 cm und der Rest der Bande ist 40 - 57 cm groß. Mal gucken, was die Messung jetzt dann ergibt, wenn sie wieder in die IH ziehen. Wir sind schon gespannt!
LG


----------



## Chrima (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo Dani,

Darf ich mal fragen wie alt die Fische sind??

LG Tina


----------



## DaniJeep (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo Tina!
Die kleinen sind ein Jahr alt, einen 2-jährigen Goshiki haben wir, Mücke ist jetzt 5 und der Rest ist 4 Jahre alt. Daher, wie schon geschrieben, keine Wachstumswunder, aber topfit und gesund und mega zutraulich, das ist auch wichtiger für uns! 
LG


----------



## Chrima (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo Dani,

Danke für die Antwort
Im Video sieht man ja das Sie Topfit sind. Wollte nur mal ungefähr Wissen wie lange
ein Koi braucht , bis er Ausgewachsen ist. Aber das ist bestimmt auch Abhängig vom
Füttern und dem Umfeld???

LG Tina


----------



## DaniJeep (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo Tina!
Das ist auch abhängig vom Koi selbst. Unsere 3-farbige Yamatonishiki Dame "Lucky" Wächst sehr langsam. Ich glaube, das sie max. 55 cm erreichen wird. Andere haben im ersten Jahr 20cm in acht Monaten zugelegt. Wieder andere, wie der Kujaku haben anfangs nur langsam an Größe gewonnen, dafür wächst er jetzt sehr gut. Wir haben ihn vor 3 Jahren mit 20 cm gekauft und bei der letzten Messung hatte er 57 cm. Das ist wirklich unterschiedlich. Wir haben das Glück, dass wir eine große Innenhälterung im Keller haben, in der die Koi im Winter min. 12°C haben und wir da auch weiter füttern können. Und das mit dem Futter, das muss jeder für sich rausfinden. Die Fische sollen gut wachsen, aber nicht zu schnell, dass die Farben sich schön entwickeln und fett sollen sie ja auch nicht werden und das bei guter Kondition und das Wasser solls auch ned belasten!  Wir haben jetzt ein paar Jahre probiert um die für uns und unsere Koi beste Mischung zu finden.
LG Dani


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

uih da hast du aber schöne exemplare


----------



## DaniJeep (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

HAllo!
Und Danke schön! Wir sind auch super glücklich mit den Dicken!
LG


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Schön, schön schön 

Liebe Grüße von der Wies´n
Silvia und Andy


----------



## DaniJeep (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo Ihr Beiden!
Danke schön! Auf den "Fischbildern" hab ich Lanzelot entdeckt! Schööön! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Wiesn!?
LG Dani


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

jaaaaa..da ist er drauf, der ist voll Fotogeil


----------



## DaniJeep (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Schön, dass es ihm so gut geht, aber da hab ich mir bei Euch beiden auch nie Sorgen gemacht!
LG


----------



## JoeSi (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Wirklich schöne Koi. Hört sich aber so an, als hätte sich einer bei den niedrigen Temperaturen eine ordentliche Erkältung eingefangen. 

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## DaniJeep (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo Jörg!
Hihi, da ist Rainers Niesen mitdrauf. Ich hatte je gehoffet, dass es niemandem auffällt, aber offensichtlich leider doch! 
Mensch, konzentriert Euch doch auf die Koi!  
LG Dani und Rainer


----------



## Springmaus (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hallo,

ach das war der Rainer ich hatte auch gedacht der eine Koi ist Erkältet


----------



## DaniJeep (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Die Koi-Bande auf Video*

Hihi, nein, wenn die Koi niesen, dann blubberts lauter! 
LG Dani


----------

